# need help with my emperor 400 filter



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

I just received my emperor 400 filter in the mail today. i am trying to set this thing up but it seems like i am missing something. am i wrong?

well the first step says to rinse the blue charcoal filters thoroughly. install blue side of filters towards back of filter box. second step, open and fill one side of mediacontainer. close and rinse thoroughly. step two is where i have the problem. i dont have any additional media containers other than my blue filters. where do i get this "additional media" to fill in the media container? shouldnt it have come with it?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

It should have come with two plastic things roughly the same shape as the blue filter cartridges. They look like this:









I would suggest filling it with some quilt batting an Ammo-Chips.

If they were not included, I would call the customer service department. They are usually quite helpful and will promptly ship missing or replacement parts.


----------



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

i did receive those but no charcoal or media to put inside that. thats what im missing


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If its not listed on the box, you don't get it. Its not essential, you can run them the without and pick up some media when you get a chance.


----------



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

what are other items that can be placed in this cartridge? and what is best for a community tank, 55gal?

how long will the ammo-chips last? how long to they need replaced/added?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I suggest filling it with quilt batting (otherwise known as 'filter floss') and Ammo Chips. I find that Ammo Chips last about a year or so.

*Disclaimer: I have some unconventional thoughts about filter maintenance.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Filter sponge, gravel, ceramic noodles, crushed coral or dolomite to keep pH up, peat to drop pH down. 

filter floss aka polyester fiberfill can be obtained from the craft section of walmart. That or just gravel are the cheapest options and will give you some more filtration. 

You do want to do both the same, otherwise the water will all flow through one side.


----------

